# Chicken Tractor?



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I've got 10 little cuties in my spare room. They are 5 Barred Rocks and 5 Buff Orpingtons. I'm planning on put the boys in the freezer and keeping the girls. 

I'm gonna need a chicken tractor. 
Any ideas?!! Pics of your chicken tractor.

I'm thinking I'll have about $50 to put into it. 
The cheaper the better. I'm not sure how many girls I'll end up with, but I prob won't keep more than 4. So a small tractor will work.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

CountryCrazy said:


> I've got 10 little cuties in my spare room. They are 5 Barred Rocks and 5 Buff Orpingtons. I'm planning on put the boys in the freezer and keeping the girls.
> 
> I'm gonna need a chicken tractor.
> Any ideas?!! Pics of your chicken tractor.
> ...


Best thing for you would be an old dog house off of Craigslist. Assemble wheels on the sides, and attach 1x1 with chicken wire around the perimeter. A few chickens don't need much space. We do this for small breeding pairs.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I used pvc pipe and chicken wire and cable ties. I made a 2 foot tall, 5 feet wide and 10 foot long cage. I drag it around with my baby chicks in it on the lawn. I have a tarp over half to keep shade and rain off them.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

